

Patrick Bateman's Killer Review of the Apple Watch - surganov
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2015/04/11/need-to-return-some-video-tapes/

======
anonbanker
I bet Apple's PR factory isn't very happy about this article.

I personally found it to be the best article on the device thus far.

